# 3D Animation Bible Illustrations



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of that software thing that has plenty of 'animated' bible illustrations in 3D?

Thanks


----------



## SemperEruditio (Oct 2, 2009)

Accordance for the Mac.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2009)

Regin,

Though they are not animated and 3D the ESV Study Bible has many excellent color illustrations. When you buy one of their Bibles it comes with a free code to access the online version that has all the same illustrations.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Rich, I'll check it out


----------

